# D'Only Bitework - 8 mos



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73CQCYYiyc4&feature=channel


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

It's just a shame that more breeders weren't so readily transparent with what they have and what they do.

I'd really like to commend:


You
Kadi Thingvall
Tim Stacy
Mike Suttle
And whoever else around here (if I'm forgetting) isn't afraid of putting their product under this kind of scrutiny. 
It makes things really nice for the consumer.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Do you mean my too big, baggy sweat pants!  But, I did edit out any and all "helicopter rides" as it's not pc! 

However, D'Only just for the record isn't a "product" as he's just too damn expensive to ever sell. He was the only pup of a shipped semen breeding to Master and now he has a vet bill too for the cut on his side.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

You know what I'm saying.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I know. Thanks. Hey, but it's the weekend and we've got to poke a little fun!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

No. No fun. Serious business.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Steven Lepic said:


> No. No fun. Serious business.



Ok. Thanks! I was laughing out loud at MYSELF! I dressed poorly for the vid. Glad for the fog!


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I enjoyed the video! By the way, Debbie, I was looking at the dog more than your clothes. 



(However, I DO believe in dressing to be comfortable..)

By the way, I really like your dogs!!! Thanks for posting videos!! I also really enjoyed the videos that you posted of your pup Egaby.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Does he bite full? LOL
Man he took the size from mom huh.
I love the name too.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Erica Boling said:


> I enjoyed the video! By the way, Debbie, I was looking at the dog more than your clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed about dressing comfortably, however I'll put sweats on next time that I don't have to constantly pull up! LOL 

Thanks! 

I'll try to post more of EGaby. I need a 3rd person out here to video more often. I videoed the bites as I handled him which wasn't the easiest.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Does he bite full? LOL
> Man he took the size from mom huh.
> I love the name too.


Yeah, working on the bite! Maybe it will come with time! :wink: Original name, huh? Have to find humor in it somehow as it was sure an expensive one pup lit!


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

God that pup is awesome I want one now!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

jason farrish said:


> God that pup is awesome I want one now!



Thanks Jason! Hey, I have a male "blue collar" for you or club member. :-D

You just want "payback" and to put some hurt on your fellow decoys! :twisted:

D'Only and the younger ones are 1/2 sibs to Blitz as well (maternal side). :-D


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Very, very nice! Super clear, very good power and control for an 8 month old. 
Great job!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Very, very nice! Super clear, very good power and control for an 8 month old.
> Great job!


Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Show me his work on a decoy he has never seen before. : )


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Show me his work on a decoy he has never seen before. : )



Great training advice! =D> I should of had him on at least 10 other decoys by now...and green decoys at that! Especially since he's a puppy and newbie + puppy = awesome training.. He turned 8 months after all! I'm way behind in his training...hey, but I still have to work on the bite a bit more as well! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Nice dog, beautiful grips:razz:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Sam Bishop said:


> Nice dog, beautiful grips:razz:


Thanks.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Just to add about D'Only...A friend of mine went out and saw him when was younger, and was very impressed by him even as a baby.


----------

